# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  u wouldn't catch me doing this ...

## toooldforthis



----------


## ToneG

Maybe it's a set for one of those new Worksafe ads that are getting a flogging on the TV lately   :Confused:

----------


## johnc

Yet not to many years ago the second plank (side by side) would have been seen as overkill and an indication that the labourer couldn't manage a barrow, how times have changed.

----------


## Uncle Bob

lol been there, done that before.

----------


## The Bleeder

Just wondering how you got onto the property to take those photos.

----------


## Craigoss

Meh, I do that all the time, but only got a single plank.

----------


## toooldforthis

same nitwit at a previous reno.

----------


## intertd6

There used to be a saying in the industry " hang by your teeth, but don't take any chances"
regards inter

----------


## johnc

This isn't involving employees, it is your standard DIY and I've seen much worse than that, don't you think it is a bit underhand posting unauthorised photo's of a neighbour with some casual work practices.

----------


## Moondog55

Heck I've done worse than that when the wife wasn't watching, what's wrong with stacking milk crates 4 high anyway?? they were tied together with string weren't they???

----------


## johnc

Most of us of a "certain age" born of an era of making do with limited resources and minimal regulation and either a trade or extensive DIY background would have been guilty of all sorts of practices that these days would give a worksafe inspector a heart attack. I wouldn't have wasted any time looking for the second plank either, blokes would run up a couple of floors with a plank like that running between levels.

----------


## jatt

Luving those gym weights as counter balance.  thought it was a pretty well thought out setup really.  I would use it at home. 
We all do some ordinary stuff on our own projects.  No u didnt see me standing on a pallet at full height on the forks!!!!! 
Should check out some of the stuff when over in places like Asia. Got fotos of formwork and scaff made from bamboo.

----------


## reccymech

> *Luving those gym weights as counter balance. thought it was a pretty well thought out setup really.* I would use it at home. 
> We all do some ordinary stuff on our own projects. No u didnt see me standing on a pallet at full height on the forks!!!!! 
> Should check out some of the stuff when over in places like Asia. Got fotos of formwork and scaff made from bamboo.

  *my bold* 
Yeah, that's what I noticed. At least he/she had some idea of 'safety'. Aaaaah, in my more youthful 'headlong' days, not anymore, got too many scars  :Biggrin:

----------


## goldie1

> Most of us of a "certain age" born of an era of making do with limited resources and minimal regulation and either a trade or extensive DIY background would have been guilty of all sorts of practices that these days would give a worksafe inspector a heart attack. I wouldn't have wasted any time looking for the second plank either, blokes would run up a couple of floors with a plank like that running between levels.

  The problem with getting to a "certain age " is you don't bounce any more when you fall of things. :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> No u didnt see me standing on a pallet at full height on the forks!!!!! 
> Should check out some of the stuff when over in places like Asia.

  Yep, I've seen a picture where one big forklift was holding up another smaller forklift, with some guys standing on a pallet on the top of the smaller forklift. Both forklifts looks like the masts were at full reach too.

----------


## jatt

These days I use ally planks over timber.   

> Yep, I've seen a picture where one big forklift was holding up another smaller forklift, with some guys standing on a pallet on the top of the smaller forklift. Both forklifts looks like the masts were at full reach too.

  Yep recon I have seen that one too.  Looks like it was somewhere in the subcontinent, India, Pakistan or the like.

----------

